# Obliterative bronchiolitis in workers in a coffee-processing facility



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Probably nothing to worry about for us home roasters but just fyi:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26523478

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23615673

I'm always full of good news like this









On the plus side it looks like it's not a huge risk and you are more likely to get it if you work with flavourings...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven't clicked on the links yet as it will eat my data allowance ... But there are Dinosaurs in coffee ???


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes there are.....and they get in the way a lot


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Bronchiolitis are herbivores arnt they .... So only a danger to the actual coffee ... They wouldn't eat a person or roaster ?


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

That's correct, but they could cause injury by sitting on you.


----------

